# Shooting pain in fingers....



## 777 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok so latelyive ben getting some shooting pains in my 2nd and 3rd fingers of my left hand, no in the whole finget just the tips where you press the stings , ive ben going easy and it dosent seem to be going away its not stopping my playing its just there when i play doing bends and slides vibrato etc weith my 2nd and 3rd fingers what should i do?


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 2, 2007)

Give them a break for a while, check back in a few days and then you might want to see a doctor. Warming up is so so so so important dude, are you doing that properly?


----------



## 777 (Jan 2, 2007)

more than likely not i gotta be harder on myself when it comes to warming up


----------



## Nik (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that 

I've had this EXACT problem several times now (it was something to do with calluses).

But yeah, do what Mark said. Cut back on your practice regime for a couple of days, dnn't punish your fingers for a while and let them breathe for a while. 

This was something to do with calluses under the tips of the fingers, so proper warming up won't really help much (that's more to prevent tendonitis, etc.). However, this doesn't mean that you shouldn't warm up properly, cause then you'll have much bigger issues. Trust me, I've had tendonitis twice now and it sucks


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 2, 2007)

Also, like working out, you have to give your fingers a break for them to become stronger etc. So whenever I have a break I come back playing 10x better.


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 2, 2007)

be sure to check your technique to 
if you can do anything in a more economical/comfortable way DO IT


----------



## 777 (Jan 3, 2007)

ok so its a little better butnow my whole thumb from bottom to tip hurts.........


----------



## jufob (Jan 3, 2007)

Try some Naproxen Sodium (Aleve)...works for me!!


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 3, 2007)

jufob said:


> Try some Naproxen Sodium (Aleve)...works for me!!



that eliminates the symptoms...not the problem


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 3, 2007)

sounds like probably a nerve issue in your forearm. probably nothing serious, just needs some rest, and take some ibuprofen, 600mg every 6 hours or 800mg every 8 hours, but don't take any more than that, that's the max dose for 24hrs. it may take a few days, or even a week. if the problem persists, or gets worse, you may want to see a MD, as it may be something more involved, like carpal tunnel or something like that.



OzzyC said:


> that eliminates the symptoms...not the problem



taking an NSAID as a regimen instead of symptomatically can help solve problems like this. lots of little aches and pains like this are related to minor injuries or strains or whatever that cause swelling. swelling can be painful, and can also apply pressure to nerves, joints, and whatever else gets in the way. rest, NSAIDs, maybe icing are all things that can help.


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2007)

before you play, don't forget to...


stretch!

stretch!

stretch!

stretch!

stretch!

stretch!

stretch!​


----------



## Nik (Jan 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> before you play, don't forget to...
> 
> 
> stretch!
> ...



I would like to note that, while important, this really has nothing to do with the problem at hand. Shooting pain at the tips of your fingers is nerve-ending/callus related and the only thing you can do is take a break and let it heal.

Sounds like you should probably just not play for a day or two dude


----------



## 777 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks guys the shotting pains have finally gone away , i was just wondering now (knowing its not to do with the other pain) what are some good stretches to do before a session?


----------



## Nik (Jan 4, 2007)

777 said:


> thanks guys the shotting pains have finally gone away , i was just wondering now (knowing its not to do with the other pain) what are some good stretches to do before a session?




I'd recommend checking out the stretcing/warm-up exercises from John Petrucci's "Rock Discipline" DVD. I always do those before I play, and I haven't had any problems since I started doing that


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2007)

Nik said:


> ...this really has nothing to do with the problem at hand...



 sorry 

and stretching can still help, i think. the tendons for the fingers don't stop in the hand, and don't magically control the fingertips from there. they extend to the fingertips, and can just as easily be a source of the pain. so, it's not too much of a _stretch_


----------

